# Police on the Bike Trail?



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I ride the Iron Horse trail through Walnut Creek a lot to get to and from my Training rides, Ive noticed a ton more Police on motorized vehicles. Usually its Dirt Bikes, but today it was a full on CHP Cruiser on the freaking Bike Trail. Anyone know WTF is up?


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Apparently they are VERY desperate to hand out tkts! Make sure you dont speed, although I am being sarcastic I would not be surprised to see you get a tkt for speeding on a bike trail. I have seen a few bikes get speeding tkts out where I live on the road!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Avoiding traffic?


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I usually ride a small section of the Iron Horse and haven't seen any CHP. I think there were a few robberies near Las Lomas towards the end of last school year, so now that school is back in session they are patrolling it more.

One morning last winter when it was still very dark I saw a WC Police motorcycle on the Canal Trail. I wondered if he would give me a hard time since it doesn't technically open until sunrise, but no, so he must have been looking for something else.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

EBrider said:


> I usually ride a small section of the Iron Horse and haven't seen any CHP. I think there were a few robberies near Las Lomas towards the end of last school year, so now that school is back in session they are patrolling it more.
> 
> One morning last winter when it was still very dark I saw a WC Police motorcycle on the Canal Trail. I wondered if he would give me a hard time since it doesn't technically open until sunrise, but no, so he must have been looking for something else.


Well thats encouraging, im glad to see they arent out there to harass/ticket cyclists.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Rhymenocerus - are you still hanging with Hiphopopotamus?


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Rhymenocerus - are you still hanging with Hiphopopotamus?


We broke up


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Thats a shame because your show was awfully funny


----------

